# My Sweet Saint



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Many here have lost their sweet fur babies and find it helps to have a place to talk and share memories, pictures, etc. Right now be kind to yourself and give yourself time to remember and heal. Your sweet Saint will always be with you ...... now just on silent paws.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. It is such a hard thing to get through, but every day it will get easier...I know because I have been in your shoes, just as many of us have. My prayers are with you...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's always so hard.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss. I know it's very hard.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm so sorry for you. time does heal.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been there, and no words will comfort you. Only time will help lessen your heartache. Saint will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sad for your loss. Having been in your shoes several times before all I can tell you is that time is the only cure for the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I have also lost several goldens...I said goodbye to me heartdog 10 years ago and still think of him everyday. Time does help...take comfort in the memories and know that you are not alone.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Yes, I agree that time will be kind to you and after that you will be able to speak of your boy in a positive way. I know, I'm finally there after losing my Oliver on Nov 3rd. I can now smile when I see a picture & remember the good times. As well, take comfort in knowing that your boy is no longer in pain & suffering from that horrible disease. Run free, Saint & enjoy the company of my golden kids who have passed over Rainbow Bridge - Chelsea, Becky & Oliver. ((((((Hugs))))))) for you & I'll remember you in my prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. In time you will be able to remember Saint with a smile instead of tears, it doesn't mean you are forgetting him, just you are learning to cope with your grief a little better. His memories will remain in your heart where they will be forever safe, and he will always be with you, on silent paws.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Saint


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my wonderful boy Comet just last Thursday, so my heart understands deeply.





chris113 said:


> I lost my wonderful friend Saint last Saturday from bone cancer. I have such an ache in my heart. He was very special and sweet. I don't know how I am ever going to get over this, he was by my side 24/7.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...as has been said, time does heal...slowly. Saint will always be with you in your heart, try to take some comfort from that knowledge. We lost our girl in November and although I still miss her every day, the pain is duller and now we talk about some of the crazy things she did and we laugh. Eventually the sadness subsides a bit and the wonderful memories warm your heart again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This board is a great place to share your loss. Most of us have pets at Rainbow Bridge and know your pain.

So sorry for your loss. When you are ready, we would love to hear all about the love you shared with Saint.


----------



## chris113 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you Gwen, I feel like I'm never going to stop crying, it's all I do. My heart is broken. I have another golden that I rescued and he is wonderful too, and also a lab/irish setter mix, they are grieving right along with me. I've had dogs all my life and none have ever affected me like this. Chris


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris:

So many of us on this forum have experienced the pain of losing a beloved, heart dog. Time will make it easier.
For me, I didn't cry that much, it think I was afraid to let go that I might lose control. I just felt, depressed, sad, empty.

I am glad you have other fur babies to help you through this awful time, but I know *that you still feel that emptiness for the one who is gone.*

When you are ready and that's different for everyone, I've seen so many Saints in shelters and the St. Bernard Breed Rescues have an overabundance, also.

My Hubby Ken and I had to put our two Samoyeds, Munchkin and Gizmo, to sleep in a 6 wk. period and we rescued our Female Golden Ret. Smooch, who will be 10 on Valentines Day and our Male Samoyed, Snobear, who is 9 Years old.

No dog ever replaces the dog that has gone to the Rainbow Bridge-We Love them All for their special and unique personalities and qualities.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Saint. What an appropriate name. I lost my beloved Sam 2 years ago this week. It took me some months to not tear up on a daily basis but time did lessen the pain with wonderful memories. Surrounding myself with everything Sam, helped me grieve too. I watched home movies and started a journal of Sam's life. Before Sam's passing, we had decided that we would bring another Golden into our lives, after Sam. We welcomed Ike into our family 3 months after Sam passed. Ike filled our days with smiles and puppy antics. Just what this empty nester's heart needed.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your handsome Saint. I and many others on here know only too well the heartache you are feeling. I lost my Meg one yr ago on 5th Jan and I still think of her every minute of every day. 
I am sorry that your introduction to the forum wasnt under happier circumstances but you are in very good company here. I did not come to this forum until after I had lost my Meg but everyone here was so welcoming and friendly. It has helped to keep Meg's memory alive and it's so nice to hear stories of others wonderful Goldens. Beware it's highly addictive.
Sleep softly sweet Saint


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I mso ory. I lotmyrshSte,Boos, obn acrbcki ''''97. He was 12 1/2 years old, total white faced. I lost my golden girl, KayCee to intestina cancer on May 25, 2008. She was 8 yrs. 9 months, 1 week old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Saint. He was a handsome guy and will live in your heart and hopefully all the memories will help to heal your pain. Hopefully one day you will share some your favorite stories about him and it will make you smile. Most of us have been exactly where you are and know the pain. Run free sweet Saint.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Time will ease your pain even though right now your heart is breaking. *hugs*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how excruciatingly painful and sad it can be. Please come here for support whenever you need to.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry to read about your loss of Saint. He was such a beautiful boy and obviously very loved. I, too, as well as so many others here know the pain of losing a beloved Golden.
It's been 2.5 years since we lost our Jake to cancer...such an insidious disease. For me, the pain of losing him doesn't subside. Over time though, it just becomes easier to deal with.
Memories of Saint, and his wonderful spirit will live on in you forever.

{{{Hugs}}}

Jackie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Saint. He was a gorgeous boy. Many of us have been there and understand the horrible painful loss. We are here for you.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. Saint looks like such a wonderful love! I know the other furkids miss him terribly also. Rest in peace Saint.


----------

